# New acronym patent: WO?



## JohanCruyff (Nov 12, 2014)

As an Italian reader of this forum, I have learnt several acronyms (not only photografic):

AF: autofocus (in Italy we use autofocus as a noun, but not as a verb: "mettere a fuoco" sounds like "to put to focus")
AFAIK: as far as I know
AFMA: autofocus micro-adjustment
BS: Biased Score (thanks Neuro) ;D 
DSLR: in Italy we are lazy and we call it just "reflex"
FF: Full frame (also used in Italian)
...
etc.


Now my question is: can I apply for a patent for the *new indispensable acronym WO*?

For example: let's write "I shoot WO" instead of "I shoot wide open".

If my new acronym patenting request is accepted, how much will I be able to charge as royalty for each use? Will I get rich?




P.S. Just before clicking the "Post" button, I made a google-check and realized that the acronym is not new [https://www.google.it/search?hl=it&source=hp&q=%22i+shoot+wo%22].
An opportunity for easy money just vanished.    :'( :'( :'(


----------



## jdramirez (Nov 12, 2014)

W/o= without

So sure it is different, but probably not different enough.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Nov 12, 2014)

re your patent on WO? I think it is NG and you are SOL.


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 12, 2014)

As I wasn't able to find any list of abbreviations I already contacted the morderatos about making a sticky thread on this with an alphabetical order. (If I was too dumb to use the "search" function properly and this already exists, please let me know)
The original post (=OP) could then be updated maybe once a month to regain the alphabetical order.

Of course I could have done this already, but I think it is much better done by the admins. Why?

If that is not done by a forum member but the admins, they could always do that and it is not depending on the presence of the certain member. (One could also quit the forum membership).


----------



## JohanCruyff (Nov 12, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> W/o= without
> So sure it is different, but probably not different enough.


 
Can I suggest that W/O = without and WO = wide open? :-\ 



Maximilian said:


> ...
> The original post (=OP) could then be updated maybe once a month to regain the alphabetical order.
> ...


I thought OP meant Opening Post. :'( :'( :'(


----------



## Larry (Nov 13, 2014)

JohanCruyff said:


> I thought OP meant Opening Post. :'( :'( :'(



Original/originating post/poster  (...in a given thread.)


----------



## Larry (Nov 13, 2014)

WOW --- Great Breasts! (American usage, ...different in Brazil.) 8)


----------



## sanj (Nov 26, 2014)

hahahahaha


----------



## JohanCruyff (Jul 3, 2015)

I just noticed that another very specific acronym has been patented.  


neuroanatomist said:


> YAPODFC.
> 
> Yet another prediction of doom for Canon.


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 3, 2015)

DMMBOTS - Don't Make Me Bring Out The Squirrels.....


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 3, 2015)

and around here... WO stands for Warrant Officer


----------



## RobPan (Jul 3, 2015)

WO Walk Out
WO Walk Over
WO Wanita Oetama
WO Wayang Orang
WO Wedding Organizer


----------



## RGF (Jul 4, 2015)

FWIW (For What It's Worth), I think WO is without in general usage, but in the end YMMV (Your Milage May Vary)


----------



## Zv (Jul 4, 2015)

Slippery slope. Posts will begin to look like a bunch of jumbled letters. 

TBNT GI IT BJNP MAPNTCH. You get me right??


----------



## 9VIII (Jul 4, 2015)

I think YAPODFC and DMMBOTS are closely related enough to make YAPODFCDMMBOTS justifiable, but only if used in direct conjunction with squirrels... Which would probably get you banned but man it would be worth it!


----------

